# How to treat a broken wing?



## mb5322 (May 10, 2009)

I've found a racing pigeon with a broken wing, I've contacted the owner and he doesn't want it back, so I plan on keeping it. It has a broken wing, how do I treat this? Do I make a "sling" or "brace" of some kind, or let it heal on it's own?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

it would be best if you can get him to a vet so they can wrap the wing, is that possible??
where are you located?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

If you tell us your general whereabouts, it's possible that there may be care
or help available. Could you post a picture of the wing?

fp


----------



## mb5322 (May 10, 2009)

meh I don't think the wing is broken, it looks and feels normal, And he's been trying to fly he can get himself up a few feet then stops trying.

I'm in Xenia, Ohio (southwest ohio)


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

when he is resting does the wing look exactly like the other in it's position???
what color are his eyes and legs?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I looked but don't see links for Ohio. If someone knows of someone who could
help in a hands-on assessment, jump in as this would be great. For you, 
mb5322, you may want to check for local pigeon fancier clubs or a local feed
and grain store that may have a local pigeon fancier who assists in helping w/medical issues. 

What color is the cere/wattle, or fleshy portion just above the actual beak? Is it white or more of a pink/flesh color? Also, what do the droppings look like?
Are you able to post a picture? You may have a jouvenile on your hands, or a sprain/strain situation which just requires some R&R or perhaps the bird is having a difficult time flying because of coccidial or trichomonal overburden.
Also, is the wing in question either dragging on the ground or pointed upwards? Or is the bird just seeming to favor it? 

Problem is, we need more information in order to help you figure out what is going on w/this bird. BTW, what are you currently feeding the bird? Is the
housing and food dishes being changed daily...if not, this would be ideal. 

Cleaning feeding bowls w/one half a cup of bleach to a gallon of water solution will kill anything that pigeons get afflicted with, and will help w/the
over all health of the bird in general. There are alot of care and housing tips
on this site that will be helpful to you in caring for this bird as your pet and alot of them may be found in the Resource Section from the main menu.

In the meantime, pictures of the droppings and the posture of the bird and how s/he is holding the wing in question would be very helpful in assisting you.

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's everone I have for Ohio and I don't know if any of them are close to you. If not, please start calling them and ask for a referal of a rehabber or vet near you.

Animal Clinic Northview
Dr Jamie Lindstrom
36400 Center Ridge Rd.
North Ridgeville, Oh 44039
440-327-8282
440-452-7743…emergencies
www.northviewvet.com

Dr Ram Mohan
7152 E. Main Street
Reynoldsburg, Ohio 43068
614-755-2273
614-755-2112…emergency
www.avianhealthclinic.com/

Ohio (Rehabbers)
God's Little Critters,Inc 
Wildlife Rehabilitation & Learning Center 
Maribeth Taylor, Director 
1609 Peru Center Road 
Willard, OH 44890 
419-935-1782 
State & Federal Permits

Lake Erie Nature and Science center
28728 Wolf Rd.
Bay Village, Ohio 44140
440-871-2900
www.lensc.org


----------

